# gentoo handbook pdf

## polslinux

Spero di fare cosa gradita:

sto creando i pdf dell'handbook di gentoo (italiano, ultima release, arch x86).

Ho finito la parte riguardante l'installazione, ora sono a xorg-server  :Very Happy: 

----------

## saverik1967

OTTIMO... POSTAAAA!!!!!

----------

## gutter

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> Spero di fare cosa gradita:
> 
> sto creando i pdf dell'handbook di gentoo (italiano, ultima release, arch x86).
> 
> Ho finito la parte riguardante l'installazione, ora sono a xorg-server 

 

Potresti contattare il team che si occupa della documentazione   :Wink: 

----------

## polslinux

Si, lo farò  :Smile: 

Mi spiace se procedo moooolto al rilento ma il 1° anno di uni è parecchio duro e fra gli altri impegni "creare pdf" è andato nel dimenticatoio  :Smile: 

Ma conto di finirlo entro fine settembre  :Wink: 

ps: dovrebbe ricevere un'aggiornatina l'handbook (tipo riguardo hal, udev, udisks, upower, xorg)  :Smile: 

----------

## k01

A me personalmente non servono i pdf, ma visto che contavi di finirlo per settembre, chiedo: novità? ma soprattutto che metodo usi per creare i pdf? perchè io uso la funzione stampa su file -> pdf che fa tutto in automatico, non mi sembra oneroso in termini di tempo...

----------

## polslinux

Scusatemi se ci ho messo tanto ma dato che è uno sfizio personale ho usato il mio tempo libero e il mio "quando ho voglia".

Link al Download

----------

